# As the Sun Breaks Through the Fog



## bulldurham (Sep 26, 2021)

Just dinking about with some selective coloring...


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 27, 2021)

-

SPECTACULAR!


----------



## PJM (Sep 27, 2021)

Different.  Interesting.  I like it.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Sep 27, 2021)

bulldurham said:


> Just dinking about with some selective coloring...
> 
> View attachment 248782​


That's a great shot.  Well done.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 27, 2021)

Interestingly beautiful shot, nice dinking! 🏆


----------



## Space Face (Sep 28, 2021)

Strange but appealing.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 30, 2021)

Nicely done dinking!


----------

